# Stories of the Algonquin Regiment Please!



## GranddaughterFolco (4 Jun 2004)

My Grandfather was in the Algonquin Regiment and he never talks about his experiences in the WWII. I'd really love to hear some of the things he went through so if anyone has any stories about it, it would be great! I know he was stationed in Holland but other than that, I know nothing. Please help me learn more!


----------



## muskrat89 (5 Jun 2004)

Miss - There are some great historians on the site that will probably come around and be able to recommend some great books or other sources for you.

The best I can do is that my former Honourary Colonel served in WWII, in the Algonquins. As a young Gunner, I was always eager to hear of some of his experiences.

Good luck to you. It is nice that you recognize his service, and are interested in learning more.


----------



## a23trucker (9 Jun 2004)

Good News.
The Regiment has a Regimental History that covers the WWII period. It's called: 
"WARPATH, The Story of the Algonquin Regiment, 1939 - 1945" By Major G.L. Cassidy, DSO
I purchased it a few years ago for $24.95 (Cdn) thru 
"HIGHWAY BOOK SHOP, COBALT ONTARIO"
It is an excellent book 

Although I don't remember your Grandfathers name in particular (it's been a couple of years) his name is listed in the nominal role at the end of the book.
It lists him as a Sergeant, enlisted 26 July 1940 thru 14 November 1945. and having received the "Commander in Chief's Certificate."

Cheers to you for showing interest in your Grand fathers story.

Cheers
AM

The Algonquins were part of the 10th Canadian Infantry Brigade, Part of the 4th Canadian Armoured Division. 
The fourth Armoured Division arrived in France after D-Day  between the 23rd and 25th of July.


----------



## sandrab (9 May 2005)

My father served with the Algonquin Regiment in World War II.  I am trying to find more information on them, as well as where they are currently located and if/where they parade on VE day, Remembrance Day, etc. 
Any information would be greatly appreciated.  I have searched this website for information, and have been directed to a number of posts (one of which contains reference to the book "Warpath..." - Thank you AM), and am looking for further info.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vangemeren (9 May 2005)

The Algonquin regiment is currently located in North Bay Ontario. It's one of the units, I was considering on joining, while I was at University. I went to a Remembrance Day ceremony two years ago (I would have went this year, but I had classes) and remember seeing them there. The ceremonies are held at the Memorial Gardens, which is the town hockey rink. Since I don't live in North bay in the summer, I can't tell you what they do for D-Day and VE-Day.

The Algonquin Regiment
540 Chippewa Street West
North Bay ON, P1B 8G6
(705) 472-9305 (number I got from the phone book)

Here are also links to the numbers and addresses of the two Legions in North Bay.
http://www.on.legion.ca/_shell.asp?page=170001&branch=23
http://www.on.legion.ca/_shell.asp?page=170001&branch=599

I hope this helps,

Jack


----------

